# I finally got around to measuring my daily walking routes



## debodun (Sep 26, 2022)

I just drove my car around the areas I walk to get the distance. I have three I do in rotation - Over to Franklin Ct, One out Colonial Rd to Stratton Ln and one over to Yorktown Ln. As I thought - Franklin is the shortest and Yorktown is the longest, but they all are between 0.7 and 1.0 miles (1.1 - 1.6 km). My house is the red dot.


----------



## Remy (Sep 27, 2022)

I think that's a good distance.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 27, 2022)

I bet it's a pretty walk.  Deb, would you share pics, please?  Are the leaves turning?


----------



## Pecos (Sep 27, 2022)

Deb,

Good for you. That walking will carry many benefits.
I have an iPhone that I carry, and it keeps track of my mileage along with the number of flights of stairs that I climb. My mileage has steadily increased, especially during cooler weather. These days, I typically log 3.4 miles every day and somewhere between 5 and 10 flights of stairs.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

If you put your address into Google street view, and then the address of the place where you walk... click ''walk'' .. and it will tell you exactly the distance


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> I just drove my car around the areas I walk to get the distance. I have three I do in rotation - Over to Franklin Ct, One out Colonial Rd to Stratton Ln and one over to Yorktown Ln. As I thought - Franklin is the shortest and Yorktown is the longest, but they all are between 0.7 and 1.0 miles (1.1 - 1.6 km). My house is the red dot.
> 
> View attachment 241486View attachment 241487View attachment 241488


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 27, 2022)

excellent! good walk!


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I bet it's a pretty walk.  Deb, would you share pics, please?  Are the leaves turning?


I haven't seen much in the way of leaves turning. What do you want a picture of? The Yorktown Ln route is just development tract housing and Colonial Road is woods on one side and more houses on the other. You can Google Map the addresses and do a virtual walk.   Here's an aerial view of the locale:


----------



## Pepper (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like a nice walk and I admire you for doing it on a regular basis.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

That's better than I can do for the past several months. I'm super jealous.

I got a message from my pain clinic. Says I can call to schedule the nerve block injection, finally. 
That juice should get my mojo back.


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2022)

Before one of my surgeries, they asked me if I could walk a mile. I said, "Yes, easily." 
But I can't stand on one leg - go figure.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> Before one of my surgeries, they asked me if I could walk a mile. I said, "Yes, easily."
> But I can't stand on one leg - go figure.


I totally get that. I can bench-press over 200, but it takes me an hour to wash the dishes because I have take a 20-minute break every 10 minutes.


----------



## BC Flash (Sep 28, 2022)

To track your walking distance, try this site:    Routes - MapMyWalk.  


This doesn't look right - try Google "map my walk distance"


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> I just drove my car around the areas I walk to get the distance. I have three I do in rotation - Over to Franklin Ct, One out Colonial Rd to Stratton Ln and one over to Yorktown Ln. As I thought - Franklin is the shortest and Yorktown is the longest, but they all are between 0.7 and 1.0 miles (1.1 - 1.6 km). My house is the red dot.
> 
> View attachment 241486View attachment 241487View attachment 241488


I have a walk monitor app on my phone and if it is in my pocket, it tracks how many steps I get in that day.  If I try real hard, walking in the mall or Wal Mart, I can get up to 8 to 10,000 steps a day.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 23, 2022)

Bonjour à tous just see this intéressant thread topic.

Walk 5km min up to 8..11 km/ day depending on weather, location.

Paris is rather flat but hiking in the Alps one can ascend in 3 hrs 1800m...2700m.

In USA the areas I choose have some 10..20% grades.

Just  few days after surgery, today my first walk, about 6 km. Very tired but totally refreshed.

Bon promenades,

Jon


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

Joyeux Noël, Jean-Paul.


----------

